# 2.7 TDI Limp Home Mode



## vag-mobile (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi, Have A Audi A4 2.7 TDI that keeps going into limp home mode, is fine once key is turned of and engine is restarted. have replaced fuel pressure sensor on the rail. have checked injector resistance and are all simialr reading, the fuel pump seems to working ok via out put tests. any ideas on possible cause, or is there a MVB were fuel pressure can be checked?? And is it possible to activate emergency regenartion of the dpf, Have looked on the wiki and couldnt find anything relating to 2.7 TDI.??

Audi A4 2.7 V6 TDI 2006

Regards

Calum


Thursday,10,June,2010,12:31:12:31184
VCDS Version: Release 908.2
Data version: 20100326
VAG mobile



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 8E - Audi A4 B6/B7
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 11 15 16 17 18 36 37 45 46 55 56 57 65 67
69 75 76 77

VIN: WAUZZZ8E06A294551 Mileage: 170260km/105794miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 8E2 910 401 D HW: 8E0 907 401 AL
Component: 2.7L V6TDI 000SG 0060 
Revision: --H02--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0011921
Shop #: WSC 00783 210 84012

7 Faults Found:
004195 - Fuel Pressure Regulation: Control Range Not Reached 
P1063 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 42
 Mileage: 167787 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3549 /min
Torque: 429.0 Nm
(no units): 5.0
Voltage: 14.14 V
Pressure: 227.2 bar
Duty Cycle: 58.0 %

004195 - Fuel Pressure Regulation: Control Range Not Reached 
P1063 - 009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 42
Mileage: 167787 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3549 /min
Torque: 429.0 Nm
(no units): 5.0
Voltage: 14.14 V
Pressure: 227.2 bar
Duty Cycle: 58.0 %

009263 - Diesel Particulate Filter (Bank 1): Restricted/Clogged 
P242F - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 168392 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1785 /min
(no units): 277.3
(no units): 12.0
(no units): 48.5
Temperature: 165.2°C
Absolute Pres.: 40.8 mbar
Pressure: 0 mbar

004195 - Fuel Pressure Regulation: Control Range Not Reached 
P1063 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 42
Mileage: 167787 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3549 /min
Torque: 429.0 Nm
(no units): 5.0
Voltage: 14.14 V
Pressure: 227.2 bar
Duty Cycle: 58.0 %

004195 - Fuel Pressure Regulation: Control Range Not Reached 
P1063 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 42
Mileage: 167787 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3549 /min
Torque: 429.0 Nm
(no units): 5.0
Voltage: 14.14 V
Pressure: 227.2 bar
Duty Cycle: 58.0 %

005663 - Glowplug for Cylinder 6 (Q15): Open Circuit 
P161F - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01110001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 170057 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 882 /min
Torque: 109.2 Nm
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Duty Cycle: 1.0 %
Voltage: 14.36 V
Duty Cycle: 22.5 %
Temperature: 12.6°C

004195 - Fuel Pressure Regulation: Control Range Not Reached 
P1063 - 006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 42
Mileage: 167787 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3549 /min
Torque: 429.0 Nm
(no units): 5.0
Voltage: 14.14 V
Pressure: 227.2 bar
Duty Cycle: 58.0 %

Readiness: 1 1 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8E0-910-517.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 910 517 H HW: 8E0 614 517 BF
Component: ESP8 FRONT H06 0140 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0004425
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8E0-820-043.lbl
Part No: 8E0 820 043 BM
Component: A4 Klimaautomat 2833 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8E0-907-279-8EC.lbl
Part No: 8E0 907 279 N
Component: int. Lastmodul ECE 0907 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 06325 

1 Fault Found:
01494 - Bulb for Parking Lamps; Left (M1) 
30-00 - Open or Short to Plus

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8E0-959-655-94.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 959 655 G HW: 8E0 959 655 G
Component: Airbag 9.41 H12 3730 
Revision: 91H12373 Serial number: 0036M0G13KVG 
Coding: 0034622
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8E0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 8E0 953 549 Q
Component: Lenksáulenmodul 0601 
Coding: 04011
Shop #: WSC 06325 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8E0-920-9xx-8EC.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 920 951 E HW: 8E0 920 951 E
Component: KOMBI+WFS 4 H14 0110 
Revision: 0110 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0006441
Shop #: WSC 00503 210 91555

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 45: Inter. Monitor Labels: 8E0-951-177.lbl
Part No: 8E0 951 177 
Component: Innenraumueberw. 0804 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8E0-959-433-MAX.lbl
Part No: 8E0 959 433 CH
Component: Komfortgerát T3B 4035 
Coding: 06895
Shop #: WSC 06325 

Part No: 8E2959802F
Component: Tõrsteuer.FS BRM 0606 

Part No: 8E2959801F
Component: Tõrsteuer.BF BRM 0606 

Part No: 8E0959801E
Component: Tõrsteuer.HL BRM 0606 

Part No: 8E0959802E
Component: Tõrsteuer.HR BRM 0606 

1 Fault Found:
01370 - Alarm triggered by Interior Monitoring 
35-00 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 8E0 035 195 M
Component: symphony II PM6 0460 
Coding: 01265
Shop #: WSC 66048 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 8E0-919-283-8EC.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 919 283 D HW: 8E0 919 283 D
Component: Parkhilfe 4-Kan H06 0010 
Revision: 00H06000 Serial number: 00067802020613
Coding: 0000104
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 862 335 M HW: 8P0 862 335 M
Component: FSE_255x BT H21 0200 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 00000000456832
Coding: 0001622
Shop #: WSC 06325 000 00000

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Do your services then erase and try again.

DO OVER!

Yes the dpf can make you go limp.

Best,
Jack


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

I believe Measuring Block 001.3 is the actual fuel pressure while 001.4 is the specified fuel pressure.

-Uwe-


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

You may also have a oil or fuel lubricity issue.

Check into this and verify.

Your getting codes in both directions.



Best,
Jack


----------



## vag-mobile (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi, How do you activate DPF regeneration on this car??


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't want to mislead you, but I think it should run this procedure http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/3.0l_V6_TDI_(BKS/BMK/BUN)

Is the engine code, BPP? I also think MB 3.1 is Actual rail pressure.

I have one other suggestion, please see if the data in MB 22 looks like:
22.1 Engine Speed
22.2 Specified rail Psi
22.3 Actual Rail Psi
22.4 Control Psi


----------



## vag-mobile (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Dana, Here is information from MVB 22..

The DPF regeneration worked..


Friday,11,June,2010,11:17:34:31184
VCDS Version: Release 908.2
Data version: 20100326
VAG mobile



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine (8E2 910 401 D)

11:17:18 Group 001
756 /min RPM 
5.5 mg/str Inj. Quantity 
482.8 bar Pressure 
90.0°C Temperature 

11:17:18 Group 022
756 /min RPM 
482.8 bar Pressure 
482.8 bar Pressure 
27.2 % Duty Cycle 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine (8E2 910 401 D)

11:18:16 Group 001
2100 /min RPM 
8.0 mg/str Inj. Quantity 
660.3 bar Pressure 
90.9°C Temperature 

11:18:16 Group 022
2079 /min RPM 
639.0 bar Pressure 
653.2 bar Pressure 
32.4 % Duty Cycle 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine (8E2 910 401 D)

11:18:19 Group 001
2625 /min RPM 
8.0 mg/str Inj. Quantity 
745.5 bar Pressure 
90.9°C Temperature 

11:18:19 Group 022
2646 /min RPM 
738.4 bar Pressure 
745.5 bar Pressure 
41.8 % Duty Cycle 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine (8E2 910 401 D)

11:18:22 Group 001
3024 /min RPM 
8.8 mg/str Inj. Quantity 
752.6 bar Pressure 
90.9°C Temperature 

11:18:22 Group 022
2982 /min RPM 
759.7 bar Pressure 
759.7 bar Pressure 
42.2 % Duty Cycle


----------



## vag-mobile (Oct 8, 2009)

*Seat Belt Warning*

what would be new instrument cluster coding, to disable seat belt warning, i have tried with helper but changes everything to km from miles and seat belt still on??


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the MB data and the regen update!

Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8E0-920-9xx-8EC.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 920 951 E HW: 8E0 920 951 E
Component: KOMBI+WFS 4 H14 0110
Revision: 0110 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0006441
Shop #: WSC 00503 210 91555


00xxx?x: Seatbelt Warning

0 = No Seatbelt Warning

4 = Seatbelt Warning Europe-NCAP (incl. passenger)

Did you try 0006401?


----------



## vag-mobile (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Dana, The Seatbelt coding worked fine. It was a fuel filter for the engine warning light.

Regards

Calum


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Good deal


----------

